# Bioluminescent Organisms



## BloodyHellSausage (Aug 12, 2017)

This is a video about bioluminescent organisms that glow in the dark.
Bioluminescent Kingdoms of Inner Earth - YouTube

It's nothing really major, I would suppose, but I thought it would be an inspiration if you wanted an excuse for beautiful scenery.

A Wikipedia article about the same thing.
Bioluminescence - Wikipedia


----------

